# Good News about Colombians?



## Molly Janke (Aug 21, 2013)

I got a Tegu under the impression that it was an Argentinian. I was excited about the size and that they can crave human attention. I put some pics on Tegu Talk and found out that it is actually a Colombian. I have been reading about Colombians and I am totally bummed out. I hold Ollie almost every day and I can get a harness on him sometimes. I could really use a boost as far as owning a Colombian goes. Anyone out there that could help me out?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 21, 2013)

_It takes time and patience but they can be just as tame and handle able as the other tegus  just keep working with him._


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 24, 2013)

I have two great adult Colombians. One I've had since she was a baby tegu and she is 7yo now and another I got as an adult. I've had him for 3-4 yrs so he is probably 6-7 yrs old or so. They are both quite tame and Chester is more laid back than some Argentines I've seen. The Colombians are just more flighty, so they take more time, consistency, and patience, like Bubblz said.


----------



## jtrux (Aug 28, 2013)

People used to say the same about reticulated pythons but they can be just as tame as a ball or Burmese. I wouldn't sweat it one bit, be proud of what you have.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine aren't too crazy about a harness though.


----------



## Molly Janke (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for all of the info! I have been holding him almost every day and he is doing much better. He is still not thrilled about me holding him but he is now curious enough to jump onto my arm when I put my hand under him. Then he will just chill on my shoulder for a while. This morning he climbed onto my head for a bit. He may be getting too curious however because he took a flying leap off of my arm last night when my wife went to touch him, LOL. Scary because we have one dog who would love to eat him.


----------



## Molly Janke (Sep 27, 2013)

Ollie is not too crazy about the harness either but I found one that I can get him into.


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Oct 2, 2013)

columbians are good pets man just a little bit more feisty sounds like ur doing great


----------

